# Tivowebplus Screen Module & HR10-250



## Culverinc (Feb 9, 2003)

I've got 2 Zippered HR10-250's and the screen module in Tivowebplus on both of them gives me this same error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I've tried deleting hackman.cfg and hackman.ini & reload, downloaded a test version of Tivowebplus (tivowebplus-unofficial-twp-122-test) with the same results. Has anyone with a HR10-250 had this problem & found a fix?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

SendKey support (support for an application to be able to send iR remote signals as if they were received in the iR window) does not exist for Series 2.X, IIRC.

Sorry.

Bushman


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it does on hdtivos since they are running 3.xx software.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

bushman4 said:


> SendKey support (support for an application to be able to send iR remote signals as if they were received in the iR window) does not exist for Series 2.X, IIRC.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Bushman


Does Web Remote work on SendKey also? Web Remote works on my HR10-250, but Screen does not.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Does anyone have an HR10-250 that Screen does work on?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I do. Screen works fine. So does webremote. Running 3.1.5f.

Sendkey works fine in 3.x Series2 software. It was depreciated in 4.x and gone in 5.x/6.x/7.x, due to Tivo phasing out the events code.


----------



## Culverinc (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm running 3.1.5f, web remote works fine, just no screen.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

cheer said:


> I do. Screen works fine. So does webremote. Running 3.1.5f.
> 
> Sendkey works fine in 3.x Series2 software. It was depreciated in 4.x and gone in 5.x/6.x/7.x, due to Tivo phasing out the events code.


Did Screen work "out of the box", or did you have to do anything special? What version of TWP are you running?


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> Does anyone have an HR10-250 that Screen does work on?


Screen doesn't work on my HR10. What is Screen? Does it display the Tivo UI Screens?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Screen doesn't work for me either


----------



## PyroMan (Jun 5, 2002)

I am using a SAT-T60 DirecTiVo Series 1 and have the same problem. The interesting part is that it works fine on TiVoWeb (TW) just not TiVoWebPlus (TWP).

Is there a file I can copy from the TW directory to TWP that should fix this (e.g. sendkey)?


----------



## kvchief (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm running TWP on an HR10-250 and the screen module isn't working for me either. Did I miss something in the setup or configuration? The Web Remote works just fine, but "Screen" yields the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

This system was not zippered, but I had manually set all of this up. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Chris Grant (Oct 3, 2001)

Count me as another HR10-250 hacker with the same problem. When TWP starts up, it runs the "hackman" script. "hackman" tries to bring up the mips version of "sendkey", but this fails so it tries to use the PPC version--which definitely won't work!

It seems Cheer is the only one who has "screen" working. If we can determine what's different about the "sendkey" he's using, it may be the solution for the rest of us.

----------
Chris


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

If you search on Google for "tivowebplus 3.1.5f screen", you will find a solution on the first page of results.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheezmo said:


> If you search on Google for "tivowebplus 3.1.5f screen", you will find a solution on the first page of results.


If I start TWP with console output I get the Internal Server Error, start it without console output and all works well for me. Using 3.1.5e and I also have done above edits.
RandCfilm


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to try this elusive and mysterious option tonight. Maybe then I will finally discover what "Screen" does.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

I got it to work now by doing the Google but although it doesn't give an internal error, I still can't get it to list info correctly...for example, if I go to "season pass manager", it doesn't list anything...can someone else check this?


----------



## 300M (Dec 1, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> I got it to work now by doing the Google but although it doesn't give an internal error, I still can't get it to list info correctly...for example, if I go to "season pass manager", it doesn't list anything...can someone else check this?


I am running 3.1.5f, followed the Google instructions, and was also able to get the "Screen" command working  . Season Pass Manager comes up blank for me as well.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

300M said:


> I am running 3.1.5f, followed the Google instructions, and was also able to get the "Screen" command working  . Season Pass Manager comes up blank for me as well.


Same experience I am having, blank season passes. I also have to hit refresh twice before I get a fully populated NPL.


----------

